# Aal beim ausnehmen gerochen. Noch gut?



## Paddy1977 (1. September 2011)

Hallo,

war die letzten Male ja Aal angeln und bin auf diesem Gebiet Neuling. Hatten die Aale am See zwischengelagert in einem Gefäß mit dem Seewasser und zu Hause Wasser aus der sauberen Regentonne genommen.

Bei dem einen Mal haben alle Aale überlebt und haben die nächsten Tag geschlachtet. Beim aufschneiden des Bauches strömte schon ein schööööner Geruch in die Nase. Ekelig. Der hatte sich schön mit Würmern satt gefressen.

Mein Kumpel sagte, die Biester riechen immer unangenehm. Der See stinkt auch modderig. Daher eine Nacht in Regenwasser zum sauberspülen.

Danach war ich nochmal alleine los. Der eine Aal hatte überlebt und der andere muss nachts nach zwei gestorben sein. Den habe ich morgens bevor ich zur Arbeit bin im Kühlschrank aufbewahrt. Den überlebenden frisch geschlachtet. BEIDE haben aber gerochen nach dem öffnen der Bauchhöhle wie Hulle. Typisch dieser süß-saure Aalgeruch.

Mein Kollege angelt schon seid Jahren auf Aal und räuchert. Der sagt, die wären nicht schlecht.

Die Augen waren auch noch schwarz und normal. NICHT WEISS.

Sind die Aale noch gut und ist es normal, dass Aale beim ausnehmen unangenehm ausdünsten. Nach dem ausnehmen war der Geruch einigermaßen normal.

Danke.

Paddy.

ps. Frisch schlachten am See ist richtig, weiss ich auch... aber man KANN die viecher so nicht essen aus dem moddertümpel. Müssen sich erst -sauberschwimmen-.


----------



## Wunstorfer (1. September 2011)

*AW: Aal beim ausnehmen gerochen. Noch gut?*

Huuuah... "Nicht weiss" :q Ich hole schon mal Popcorn. Du hast dir die Antwort doch schon selbst gegeben. Der Tümpel riecht moddrig und der Aal war voller Würmer. Kein Wunder dass der dann müffelt. Da reicht dann meiner Meinung auch nicht ein Tag im Frischwasser. Erstaunlich ist aber , dass ihr eure Fische nicht abschlagt. Einen Hecht oder Zander setzt ihr doch auch nicht in den Eimer. Maßiger Fisch ist abzuschlagen! Ist bei euch der Setzkescher verboten, dann ausnehmen und unter Wasser im Eimer aufzubewahren. Am besten mit Kühlakku. Dauerts zu lange, müsst ihr halt heim gehen.


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (1. September 2011)

*AW: Aal beim ausnehmen gerochen. Noch gut?*



Wunstorfer schrieb:


> Huuuah... "Nicht weiss" :q Ich hole schon mal Popcorn. Du hast dir die Antwort doch schon selbst gegeben. Der Tümpel riecht moddrig und der Aal war voller Würmer. Kein Wunder dass der dann müffelt. Da reicht dann meiner Meinung auch nicht ein Tag im Frischwasser. Erstaunlich ist aber , dass ihr eure Fische nicht abschlagt. Einen Hecht oder Zander setzt ihr doch auch nicht in den Eimer. Maßiger Fisch ist abzuschlagen! Ist bei euch der Setzkescher verboten, dann ausnehmen und unter Wasser im Eimer aufzubewahren. Am besten mit Kühlakku. Dauerts zu lange, müsst ihr halt heim gehen.



Dem schließe ich mich an!
Der Aal ist gut und fertig.
Nächstes mal gleich töten und jut ist!
abschlagen bringt beim Aal nicht viel --> Wirbelsäure mit Aaltöter oder Messer durchstechen.


----------



## Paddy1977 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Aal beim ausnehmen gerochen. Noch gut?*



Rikked_ASVheBitt schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an!
> Der Aal ist gut und fertig.
> Nächstes mal gleich töten und jut ist!
> abschlagen bringt beim Aal nicht viel --> Wirbelsäure mit Aaltöter oder Messer durchstechen.



ist es also nachteilig nen modrigen Aal noch nen tag im sauberen regenwasser schwimmen zu lassen?

in dem wasser würd ich alles ausser aal zurücksetzen. die biester lasse ich räuchern.

er war voller würmer und nacktschnecken die er GEFRESSEN hat.... keine parasiten...


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (1. September 2011)

*AW: Aal beim ausnehmen gerochen. Noch gut?*

Ja verscush einfach und dann wirste merken wie der Aal schmeckt.

Zum anderen: Man hält kein Fisch in einem Eimer!

mfg


----------



## Paddy1977 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aal beim ausnehmen gerochen. Noch gut?*



Rikked_ASVheBitt schrieb:


> Ja verscush einfach und dann wirste merken wie der Aal schmeckt.
> 
> Zum anderen: Man hält kein Fisch in einem Eimer!
> 
> mfg



eimer nur am see. zuhause blaue regentonne. die ist gross.|rolleyes


----------



## Leo83 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aal beim ausnehmen gerochen. Noch gut?*

Ob eimer oder Regentonne spielt wohl wenig eine Rolle, hältern ist hier nur zum Transport erlaubt und dass wohl mit Grund.

Wenn Du z.B. "sammeln" möchtest um zu Räuchern kannst Du sie auch einfach fertig einfrieren und zum räuchern auftauen.


----------



## Paddy1977 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aal beim ausnehmen gerochen. Noch gut?*



Leo83 schrieb:


> Ob eimer oder Regentonne spielt wohl wenig eine Rolle, hältern ist hier nur zum Transport erlaubt und dass wohl mit Grund.
> 
> Wenn Du z.B. "sammeln" möchtest um zu Räuchern kannst Du sie auch einfach fertig einfrieren und zum räuchern auftauen.



ich weiss wie es geregelt ist. nur dachte ich, wenn die sich noch ein wenig im -sauberen regenwasser- bewegen können, reinigen die sich noch ein wenig von innen.|kopfkrat

im übrigen habe ich ne andere frage gestellt, nicht ob der transport erlaubt ist oder nicht. das weiss ich selbst...:m

ich weiss, man soll immer mit gutem bspl vorangehen, aber zu den grossfischern sagt keiner was, wo delfinen und haien die flossen abgeschnitten werden und zum sterben zurück in den ozean geworfen werden oder wenn in dem schleppnetzen die zigtausend fische ersticken und erdrückt werden und KEIN fisch abgeschlagen wird. kann noch zig bspl ausführen aber egal.

da macht es ja auch eher sinn auf den kleinen hobbyangler rumzuhacken der seinen blöden aal falsch hältert#q man man man.

aber wie gesagt, man geht mit gutem bspl voran und ich wollt es nur mal erwähnt haben.

cu


----------



## Wunstorfer (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aal beim ausnehmen gerochen. Noch gut?*

|muahah:|closed:


----------



## Quappenjäger (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aal beim ausnehmen gerochen. Noch gut?*

wobei inner karpfenzucht die fische auch erstmal ins klare wasser kommen bevor sie geschlachtet werden 
würde mit nem modderfisch genauso verfahren #h
hatte aber noch nie nen moderaal. die kannst gleich schlachten. ist ja auch abhängig von der nahrung. aal fleischfresser , karpfen modder durchwühler.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aal beim ausnehmen gerochen. Noch gut?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> wobei inner karpfenzucht die fische auch erstmal ins klare wasser kommen bevor sie geschlachtet werden
> *würde mit nem modderfisch genauso verfahren* #h


 



Einen Modderfisch würde ich gar nicht erst entnehmen#d
Habe zum Glück immer noch was essbares im Kühlschrank.


----------



## Quappenjäger (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aal beim ausnehmen gerochen. Noch gut?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Einen Modderfisch würde ich gar nicht erst entnehmen#d
> Habe zum Glück immer noch was essbares im Kühlschrank.


 
deswegen futter ich ja auch dorsch |supergri
wobei wegen dem shell ölleck in der nordsee würde ich in der region im mom auch nen bogen rumm machen. dann sogar lieber modderfisch


----------



## Leo83 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aal beim ausnehmen gerochen. Noch gut?*

Ich atte mich mal mit einem älteren angelkollegen unterhalten der erzählt hatte dass er Aal bis zu einem Monat im klaren Wasser hat laufen lassen, in den Sechziger und Siebziger Jahre war das elbwasser um Hamburg wohl nicht so gut. Allerdings erzählte er das es geschmacklich nicht viel gebracht hatte, und halb so groß wie gefangen war der Aal dann wohl auch.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aal beim ausnehmen gerochen. Noch gut?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> deswegen futter ich ja auch dorsch |supergri
> wobei wegen dem shell ölleck in der nordsee würde ich in der region im mom auch nen bogen rumm machen.* dann sogar lieber modderfisch[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Quappenjäger (2. September 2011)

*AW: Aal beim ausnehmen gerochen. Noch gut?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Quappenjäger schrieb:
> 
> 
> > deswegen futter ich ja auch dorsch |supergri
> ...


----------

